# Nouveaux iMac 27 2012 et disque dur.



## subsole (24 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,
D'après ce que j'ai lu, seuls les 27 donneront un accès facile à la RAM pour l'utilisateur (par une trappe à l'arrière au dessus du cordon secteur).

Mais, quid du changement/ajout facile de DD interne ?


----------



## Maxoubx (24 Octobre 2012)

comme avant il va falloir tout démonter...


----------



## subsole (24 Octobre 2012)

maxbordeaux a dit:


> comme avant il va falloir tout démonter...



Bon. :rateau:

Le démontage serait-il moins fastidieux ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (24 Octobre 2012)

Le démontage sur ce nouvel Imac sera certainement plus difficile que sur l'ancien.
Pour ma part, je vais laisser couler un laps de temps histoire de voir si les problèmes de tâches sur l'écran sont résolus.


----------



## terodrel (24 Octobre 2012)

Avec ce nouveau design, j'ai peur que les problème de poussière, reviennent en force ...


----------



## valdiviano (24 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

Euh...on fait comment pour lire ou graver un CD ou un DVD avec ce nouvel iMac ?

Il faudra acheter un lecteur externe ? 
Quel progrès !! :mouais:


----------



## melaure (24 Octobre 2012)

Oui et normalement l'appli de lecture de DVD ne marche pas avec un lecteur externe. Trop fort pour t'obliger à acheter de la vidéo sur iThunes ...


----------



## jack-from-souss (24 Octobre 2012)

Moi ce que je trouve géniale, c'est que tout le monde s'extasie devant la finesse de l'écran alors qu'au final, quand on est en face, on ne voit aucune différence, au finale l'argument du gain de place... Le gain de poids on s'en fout puisque perso, je ne me promènerai pas avec sous le bras. Même si je n'utilise pas le superdrive, je trouve ça naze de l'avoir retiré bref rien de spéciale dans ce nouvel Imac. Si pas de problème d'écran tâché, pour moi c'est OK, sinon je vais devoir encore prendre mon mal en patience.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Octobre 2012)

valdiviano a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Euh...on fait comment pour lire ou graver un CD ou un DVD avec ce nouvel iMac ?
> 
> ...



Ça fait un bail qu'ils ont décrété les CD et DVD (et par extension le Blu-Ray) has-been et qu'ils misent tout sur la dématérialisation des contenus.

Donc la disparition du SuperDrive sur l'iMac est tout sauf une surprise.


----------



## Sly54 (25 Octobre 2012)

valdiviano a dit:


> Euh...on fait comment pour lire ou graver un CD ou un DVD avec ce nouvel iMac ?
> 
> Il faudra acheter un lecteur externe ?


Ou alors on achète l'ancien iMac


----------



## melaure (25 Octobre 2012)

iDuck a dit:


> Ça fait un bail qu'ils ont décrété les CD et DVD (et par extension le Blu-Ray) has-been et qu'ils misent tout sur la dématérialisation des contenus.
> 
> Donc la disparition du SuperDrive sur l'iMac est tout sauf une surprise.



Disons que petit à petit ils mettent tout en place pour vous obliger à acheter sur le Store que je boycotterais donc à vie en ce qui concerne la vidéo, et quand je pense ça seul des mots qu'il ne faut pas écrire me viennent à l'esprit ...



Sly54 a dit:


> Ou alors on achète l'ancien iMac



Surtout qu'in fine il est aussi fin au centre et que la finesse des bords on s'en tape quand ça fait perdre des fonctionnalités ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Octobre 2012)

melaure a dit:


> Disons que petit à petit ils mettent tout en place pour vous obliger à acheter sur le Store que je boycotterais donc à vie en ce qui concerne la vidéo, et quand je pense ça seul des mots qu'il ne faut pas écrire me viennent à l'esprit ...



Pour la vidéo, je n'ai pas sauté le pas car le fonctionnement actuel de l'écosystème n'est pas satisfaisant. Il me manque encore le support idéal pour stocker et diffuser sur la TV les vidéos achetées sur iTunes. En attendant, je continue avec les bons vieux DVD.

Pour la musique en revanche c'est fait depuis un bon moment et de mon plein gré. Apple n'a fait que me fournir le moyen d'arriver à mes fins.

Je ne le sens donc nullement contraint par Apple d'aller vers la dématérialisation des contenus car j'adhère au concept.


----------



## subsole (26 Octobre 2012)

Lorsqu'Apple à viré le lecteur de disquettes, c'était le même concert de pleureuses (et j'étais de leur avis, j'ai même acheté un lecteur de disquettes USB externe, dont je ne me suis quasiment pas servi :rateau 
Pour le lecteur DVD l'histoire se répète, et je referai certainement la même bêtise, même cause même remède. :rateau: 

@melaure
Apple vend un SuperDrive USB externe compatible MBPr, il serait bien étonnant qu'il ne le soit pas avec les nouveaux iMac.
D'autre part, il existe une bidouille de pour faire fonctionner un lecteur externe non Apple sur un Mac, mais ça fait tellement longtemps, je me demande si les Mac ont encore cette "limitation".


----------



## melaure (26 Octobre 2012)

subsole a dit:


> @melaure
> Apple vend un SuperDrive USB externe compatible MBPr, il serait bien étonnant qu'il ne le soit pas avec les nouveaux iMac.
> D'autre part, il existe une bidouille de pour faire fonctionner un lecteur externe non Apple sur un Mac, mais ça fait tellement longtemps, je me demande si les Mac ont encore cette "limitation".



Le superdrive USB n'est pas géré par le lecteur DVD ... Il faut patcher ... Ca fait "produit fini" ce genre de bidouille ? Pfff ... Je te rappelle qu'on parle de machines de 3000/4000 euros !

Heureusement je vais prendre un MBP normal, le Rétina ne me servant à rien, mais alors vraiment à rien ...


----------



## subsole (26 Octobre 2012)

melaure a dit:


> Le superdrive USB n'est pas géré par le lecteur DVD ... Il faut patcher ... Ca fait "produit fini" ce genre de bidouille ? Pfff ... Je te rappelle qu'on parle de machines de 3000/4000 euros !
> 
> Heureusement je vais prendre un MBP normal, le Rétina ne me servant à rien, mais alors vraiment à rien ...


As tu la chance d'avoir testé une de ces machines ?
Personnellement, je n'ai pas testé le nouvel iMac et je doute que cette limitation existe encore sur cette nouvelle génération d'iMac (comme sur le Retina).


----------



## melaure (26 Octobre 2012)

subsole a dit:


> As tu la chance d'avoir testé une de ces machines ?
> Personnellement, je n'ai pas testé le nouvel iMac et je doute que cette limitation existe encore sur cette nouvelle génération d'iMac (comme sur le Retina).



Je ne vois pas pourquoi ça aurait changé, mais tu as raison attendons les tests ... sans trop d'espoir tout de même. C'est Apple, pas mère Thérésa ...


----------



## valdiviano (28 Octobre 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ou alors on achète l'ancien iMac



Ben oui, j'ai acheté le mien en 2009, il marche très bien et je n'avais pas l'intention de le changer...et en tout cas ce n'est pas cette nouvelle version de l'iMac qui m'en donnera envie !

C'est sans doute une performance technologique de réaliser un ordinateur aussi fin, mais qu'est-ce que ça apporte de plus à l'utilisateur ??


----------



## hdaiforever (28 Octobre 2012)

subsole a dit:


> As tu la chance d'avoir testé une de ces machines ?
> Personnellement, je n'ai pas testé le nouvel iMac et je doute que cette limitation existe encore sur cette nouvelle génération d'iMac (comme sur le Retina).



Ils ne sont pas encore dispo en Apple Store, personne n'a pu les tester :rateau:


----------



## EntertheVoid (28 Octobre 2012)

pour moi le nouvel iMac est fait pour les tous jeunes...point barre!!!
ils adorent le MP3 et la vidéo via le net...donc pour eux le blu-ray le codec WAV ils s en battent les couilles!!!
moi j ai encore un gros appareil K7 de 20kg...un Nakamichi 1000ZXL pour les connaisseurs et une grosse chaine hi-fi ainsi qu home cinéma...
donc personnellement cette iMac resterat une chimère a mes yeux


----------



## lock2 (28 Octobre 2012)

Excusez moi, je débarque comme ça et je crois pas tout comprendre concernant les lecteurs/graveurs de DVD externe sur un iMac (quelqu'il soit). En tant que périphérique externe, en quoi un lecteur externe ne serait pas compatible ? Je sais pas comment ça se passe maintenant mais y a encore quelque année les lecteurs/graveurs de DVD était vendu avec un CD de pilotes souvent compatible Mac (en plus de windows), au cas où le matériel ne serait pas reconnu automatiquement par les deux OS.

Puis sinon, autant je peux comprendre la logique de retiré le SuperDrive, et pour ma part je vais pas jouer ma pleureuse, car je peux en comprendre les grands principe. Autant je vend dans un cadre semi-pro des DVD de spectacle de fin d'années pour des associations local, et dans mon cas un simple graveur via un Mac suffit à faire de faible nombre de copie. Il y a donc bien des cas de figure, même encore aujourd'hui, où l'on a besoin de lecteur/graveur de DVD.


----------



## hdaiforever (28 Octobre 2012)

lock2 a dit:


> Excusez moi, je débarque comme ça et je crois pas tout comprendre concernant les lecteurs/graveurs de DVD externe sur un iMac (quelqu'il soit). En tant que périphérique externe, en quoi un lecteur externe ne serait pas compatible ? Je sais pas comment ça se passe maintenant mais y a encore quelque année les lecteurs/graveurs de DVD était vendu avec un CD de pilotes souvent compatible Mac (en plus de windows), au cas où le matériel ne serait pas reconnu automatiquement par les deux OS.
> 
> Puis sinon, autant je peux comprendre la logique de retiré le SuperDrive, et pour ma part je vais pas jouer ma pleureuse, car je peux en comprendre les grands principe. Autant je vend dans un cadre semi-pro des DVD de spectacle de fin d'années pour des associations local, et dans mon cas un simple graveur via un Mac suffit à faire de faible nombre de copie. Il y a donc bien des cas de figure, même encore aujourd'hui, où l'on a besoin de lecteur/graveur de DVD.



Ce qui est paradoxal, c'est qu'ils ont aminci l'écran mais il faudra rajouter un appareil externe :mouais:


----------



## wmangon (28 Octobre 2012)

La dernière fois que me suis servi de mon lecteur graveur superdrive c'était ya 6mois pour graver un DVD (qui coute chère) maintenant faudra prendre l'habitude de se servir de clefs Usb  ;p ou de disque dur ou votre Cloud ou ou ou ya pleins d'autres moyens de stockages hyper pratiques et hyper transportables et hyper fiables alors qu'on arrête de ne péter les cou... avec les DVD c'est has been !


----------



## hdaiforever (28 Octobre 2012)

wmangon a dit:


> La dernière fois que me suis servi de mon lecteur graveur superdrive c'était ya 6mois pour graver un DVD (qui coute chère) maintenant faudra prendre l'habitude de se servir de clefs Usb  ;p ou de disque dur ou votre Cloud ou ou ou ya pleins d'autres moyens de stockages hyper pratiques et hyper transportables et hyper fiables alors qu'on arrête de ne péter les cou... avec les DVD c'est has been !



Appel n'a pas supprimé le lecteur CD/DVD pour le plaisir, cela te force à rester chez eux via iTunes et l'achat des musiques/films 

Je ne connais pas le monde Apple, mais venant d'un PC je peux te garantir que le lecteur/graveur CD/DVD tu t'en sers de temps en temps tout de même.

Je fais quelques montages videos de vacances/anniversaires/sorties pour ma famille, mon entourage et moi.
Il sont tout content d'avoir leur film sur un DVD pour le lire sur leur platine DVD.

Faut arrêtez de dire que c'est démodé, tout comme la disquette à l'époque, les supports en CD et DVD pullules de partout, c'est loin d'être la mort de ces supports ...


----------



## lock2 (28 Octobre 2012)

hdaiforever a dit:


> Je fais quelques montages videos de vacances/anniversaires/sorties pour ma famille, mon entourage et moi.
> Il sont tout content d'avoir leur film sur un DVD pour le lire sur leur platine DVD.



+1

C'est le cas ici dans ce type d'exemple, c'est encore plus vrai pour les "petits" monteur comme moi qui font de l'authoring dans un cadre commercial.

Je me vois pas dire à mes clients: _dorénavant pour voir vos enfants qui ont dansé pendant le spectacle de fin d'année, il vous faudrait nécessairement vous munir d'un ordinateur ou une TV avec port usb compatible avec le type de format du fichier vidéo que je vous remettrais sous forme de clef usb. Qui plus est ne vous attendez pas à voir de beaux menus chapitres ou bonus, car l'avenir est au dématérialisé monsieurs-dames._

En plus en terme de coût de revient: clef usb/prix de vente pour les clients, c'est juste la science fiction. Je serais perdant.

Après je connais pas les chiffres concernant les films et séries pour savoir si aujourd'hui ils sont plus vendu (je parle pas de location type VOD) de façon dématérialisé ou encore aux format physique type DVDs ou Blu-Ray. Mais quoi qu'il en soit dans mon taf je peux pas faire autrement que de vendre mes captations/montage au format DVD. Sinon c'est de la folie.


Et si quelqu'un peut répondre à ma question plus haut concernant la possible compatibilité des graveur externe (de marque Apple ou autre marques) sur le futur iMac, je suis preneur. J'aimerais bien savoir. Merci d'avance.


----------



## hdaiforever (28 Octobre 2012)

lock2 a dit:


> Après je connais pas les chiffres concernant les films et séries pour savoir si aujourd'hui ils sont plus vendu (je parle pas de location type VOD) de façon dématérialisé ou encore aux format physique type DVDs ou Blu-Ray.



Tout est encore vendu comme cela, et ce n'est pas près de changer.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (28 Octobre 2012)

jack-from-souss a dit:


> Le gain de poids on s'en fout puisque perso, je ne me promènerai pas avec sous le bras. Même si je n'utilise pas le superdrive, je trouve ça naze de l'avoir retiré bref rien de spéciale dans ce nouvel Imac. Si pas de problème d'écran tâché, pour moi c'est OK, sinon je vais devoir encore prendre mon mal en patience.



Le gain de poids, c'est quand même sympa quand il faut ramener pour la 3ème ou 4ème fois son imac taché à l'apple store...

Blague à part, il n'y a plus beaucoup d'aération au dos de cet imac 2012... la poussière devrait donc moins s'y infiltrer, non? 
J'espère quand même qu'Apple n'a pas osé relancer une machine mal conçue...


----------



## CrW (29 Octobre 2012)

Je comprend que cette perte du lecteur/graveur puissent être effectivement embêtant dans certains cas, mais franchement combien utilise encore des CD ou DVD ? 

Mon opinion ( qui est très personel évidement et sans chercher à défendre Apple ):

On passe dans une nouvelle phase de consommation des contenus comme nous somme passé du vinyl/K7/CD au tout CD. 

Maintenant l'on peu écouter de la musique en voiture via un cable Jack et un ipod/iphone ( ou tout autres ) ce qui moins contraignant que de devoir à chaque fois graver des cd ( je me rappel que j'avais des CD et des boites pleins la voiture)

Pour les films acheté dans le commerce ? Qui na pas de lecteur DvD blueray  à ca Tv ? c'est plus comfortable quand même de visioner un bon film assis dans sont canapé sur une Tv plutôt que sur une chaise de bureau devant un écran ( quel qu'il soit mac ou pc ).

Pour les films acheter/téléchargé en ligne ? bah il nous forcent un peu à passer sur Itunes et un Apple Tv mais bon acheter un film que ce soit en magasin ou sur Itunes il seras le même.

Le seul problem et pour le prêt, on ne pourras plus prêter les disque ou films à nos amis.

Bref pour mon expérience personnel qu'il y ai ou non un lecteur CD ne me dérange pas forcément plus que ca, mais comme je le dit ca reste mon utilisation mais je ne doit finalement pas être le seul.


----------



## Martin_a (29 Octobre 2012)

melaure a dit:


> Disons que petit à petit ils mettent tout en place pour vous obliger à acheter sur le Store que je boycotterais donc à vie en ce qui concerne la vidéo, et quand je pense ça seul des mots qu'il ne faut pas écrire me viennent à l'esprit ....



Faux, on peut mettre n'importe quelle vidéo achetée légalement dans iTunes...


----------



## DOuggy (29 Octobre 2012)

Le seul vrai problème, c'est le prix!!!Comment peuvent-ils augmenter des prix qui étaient déjà extrêmement élevés. Et pour des ordinateurs qui ne peuvent évoluer...


----------



## melaure (29 Octobre 2012)

DOuggy a dit:


> Le seul vrai problème, c'est le prix!!!Comment peuvent-ils augmenter des prix qui étaient déjà extrêmement élevés. Et pour des ordinateurs qui ne peuvent évoluer...



Tu ne te rends pas compte combien ça coûte de supprimer le SuperDrive pour la raison citée par hdaiforever. Ils ont intégré les coûts de maintenance de leur serveur iThunes avant de tempapaouter sur les achats


----------



## Martin_a (5 Novembre 2012)

DOuggy a dit:


> Le seul vrai problème, c'est le prix!!!Comment peuvent-ils augmenter des prix qui étaient déjà extrêmement élevés. Et pour des ordinateurs qui ne peuvent évoluer...


 
Le rapport Euro-dollar explique tout 

Explique mais n'excuse pas, mais explique quand même


----------



## DOuggy (7 Novembre 2012)

sur Macgen:

Apple a franchement augmenté ses prix en Europe

par Christophe Laporte le 12.06.2012 à 15:49

Ce réajustement tarifaire, on le constate également sur les "MacBook Pro classic". Alors que les prix n'ont pas bougé d'un iota aux États-Unis, les 13" et 15" ont respectivement pris 100  et 130 . Même chose pour le Mac Pro, l'entrée de gamme prend 200  en France alors que son prix ne bouge pas aux Etats-Unis.

En fin de semaine dernière, nous avions fait la comparaison avec les MacBook Core 2 Duo. Quand ils étaient sortis en 2006, le cours dollars/euros était quasi identique à celui d'aujourd'hui. La machine haut de gamme était alors vendu 1499 $ aux États-Unis et 1499  chez nous. Aujourd'hui, le MacBook Air haut de gamme est vendu au même prix aux États-Unis et 1549  chez nous.

... donc oui, le cours dollars/euro n'explique pas tout!


----------



## stéphane83 (7 Novembre 2012)

Pour ma part je pense que le lecteur DVD est bien dépassé et pas seulement en usage informatique mais aussi comme support vidéo ( je ne parle pas du support ).
Et je considère que le retrait du super drive CD/DVD n'est pas dérangeant (vu la qualité du lecteur/graveur) qui fait un peu "tâche" à la longue (surtout pour les prochains modèles).
Mais je tiens à nuancer et à préciser ma vision des choses et il y a un point je pense sur lequel Steve J et donc Apple se trompaient : de sous estimer le Bluray.
Le Bluray est un support très performant qui dépasse de très loin ce que nous propose Apple sur son store et donc, tout comme le cd, je ne pense pas que la dématérialisation des médias soient l'unique voie.
Il n'y a qu'a se rendre compte de la multiplication des restaurations numériques cinématographiques qui donne un bon coup de fouet à ce support.
J'aurais peut être eu des regrets si les iMacs perdaient un un bon lecteur graveur Bluray.
Or, ce n'est pas le cas.
On aura je l'espère peut être de nouveaux périphériques Apple sans fil pour compenser cela mais il faut laisser le choix à l'utilisateur et pour l'instant ce choix est encore possible.


----------



## melaure (8 Novembre 2012)

Oui hé bien moi du coup après réflexion je vais plutôt chercher l'ancien modèle en 6970 ... si je trouve une affaire. Mais j'ai plus besoin du FW800 et Superdrive intégré que d'un bord fin qui sert à rien


----------



## Sly54 (8 Novembre 2012)

melaure a dit:


> Oui hé bien moi du coup après réflexion je vais plutôt chercher l'ancien modèle en 6970 ... si je trouve une affaire.


Il y en avait un hier sur le refurb, modèle à 3,1 gHz avec une 6970 que j'ai réussi à chopper :love:
Arrivée prévue demain, il va falloir que je vérifie qu'il n'a pas de problèmes


----------



## melaure (8 Novembre 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Il y en avait un hier sur le refurb, modèle à 3,1 gHz avec une 6970 que j'ai réussi à chopper :love:
> Arrivée prévue demain, il va falloir que je vérifie qu'il n'a pas de problèmes



Pas de chance je tombe toujours sur un refurb vide d'iMac, on dirait que je ne suis pas le seul dans cette situation 

Pareil dans les PA ça file d'un coup ...


----------



## Sly54 (8 Novembre 2012)

melaure a dit:


> Pas de chance je tombe toujours sur un refurb vide d'iMac, on dirait que je ne suis pas le seul dans cette situation


Ca doit faire 10 jours que je surveillais attentivement le refurb, "tôt" le matin. Du coup j'ai même passé ma commande au boulot :rose:


----------



## melaure (8 Novembre 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ca doit faire 10 jours que je surveillais attentivement le refurb, "tôt" le matin. Du coup j'ai même passé ma commande au boulot :rose:



A voir si les Fnacs auront encore du stock à la réception des nouveaux avec une petite remise à la clé ...


----------



## Trudo (8 Novembre 2012)

Bien d'accord avec toi. J'ai un graveur Blu-ray externe depuis un an. Après des mois d'attente, j'ai finalement pris un iMac de base 2011 sur le refurb à cause du peu de possibilité d'upgrade du nouvel iMac. Qu'il n'ait pas de DVD ne fait rien mais qu'il n'ait pas la possibilité de lui ajouter, relativement facilement, un SSD ne me plait pas. Sur mon nouvel iMac 2011, je vais virer le Superdrive pour mettre un SSD à la place. 

Concernant les prix, un iMac de base se vendait 1200$ au Canada (980$ sur le refurb) et le nouveau est à 1300$. Jai pris le mien sur le refurn et j'économise 380$, que je peux mettre sur un SSD (185$) et sur 8 gig de RAM (58$) pour booster la machine. Ici les taxes ne sont pas comprises dans les pris comme en France. Pour le Québec, il faut donc ajouter 15,5% au prix affiché.       



stéphane83 a dit:


> Pour ma part je pense que le lecteur DVD est bien dépassé et pas seulement en usage informatique mais aussi comme support vidéo ( je ne parle pas du support ).
> Et je considère que le retrait du super drive CD/DVD n'est pas dérangeant (vu la qualité du lecteur/graveur) qui fait un peu "tâche" à la longue (surtout pour les prochains modèles).
> Mais je tiens à nuancer et à préciser ma vision des choses et il y a un point je pense sur lequel Steve J et donc Apple se trompaient : de sous estimer le Bluray.
> Le Bluray est un support très performant qui dépasse de très loin ce que nous propose Apple sur son store et donc, tout comme le cd, je ne pense pas que la dématérialisation des médias soient l'unique voie.
> ...


----------



## Martin_a (8 Novembre 2012)

Pas de remise en FNAC sur les iMac actuels car le nouveau est 400 euros plus cher


----------



## melaure (8 Novembre 2012)

Martin_a a dit:


> Pas de remise en FNAC sur les iMac actuels car le nouveau est 400 euros plus cher



Entre 100 et 180 euros plutôt ... mais bon un destockage c'est par rapport au prix du produit destocké


----------



## Sly54 (8 Novembre 2012)

melaure a dit:


> A voir si les Fnacs auront encore du stock à la réception des nouveaux avec une petite remise à la clé ...


D'accord avec toi, je pensais faire le tour Fnac, Darty, autres supermarchés Mais le refurb m'a fait de l'oeil


----------



## danypoune (9 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour
En effet le lecteur/graveur ne sert pas souvent mais il sert. Ne serait ce que pour utiliser un cd d'instalation comme je viens de le faire pour mettre en place une extention en CPL wifi Netgear (la reception dans certaines pièces n'était pas top) Et aussi je m'en sert pour graver des dvd pour la famille qui ne sont pas forcément a la pointe technologique. Donc j'ai du mal a comprendre cette décision meme si je me doute des intentions mercantiles d'Apple qui veut  tout faire passer par I tune


----------



## hdaiforever (9 Novembre 2012)

Apple c'est leur politique, je sors un truc et tout le monde doit s'adapter.

Même coup avec l'iPhone 5, ils sortent le mobile et tout les FAI doivent se démerder pour être compatible avec ce smartphone


----------



## danypoune (9 Novembre 2012)

OUI je suis assez d'accord mais attention ça va finir par se voir!!!!!


----------

